# Just keeps wanting to chew everything



## peteanne61 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi all, my puppy Gus is twelve weeks old and is going through the stage of wanting to mouth everything. The problem is he is starting to hurt now, you just can not have any petting time as all he wants to do is chew on your fingers or hand or anything he can get hold of ( electrical cables as well). He also really comes to life and has these mad half hours in the evenings after his evening meal. Any good training ideas or solutions would be helpfull.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Its a tricky stage with teething and chewing ... if possible redirect his chewing onto chew toys as soon as she starts on your hands. Kongs filled with peanut butter or cream cheese and put in the freezer are good.

Others may have suggestions too. Good luck!

PS. Love the name Gus.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

About all I can say is "yes, I know"


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

Ditto, I'm going the read the answers with great interest.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just keep telling him know and stor playing with him. one thing that worked with my girls was if the grabbed my hand with their mouth i would hold on to their lower jaw, they soon wany to take their mouth off your hand, but that didnt work with my youngest, it was just consistency in stopping the fin stuff you are doing with the pup. if need be put a light lead on him and use that to move him so you dont have to risk getting mouthed. 

you just need to work through it. kongs are good with cream cheese, peanutbutter, etc 
also pigs ears raw hide. if teething soak a teatowle wring it out tie a knot in it and pop it in the freezer puppys love it.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Why not try his evening meal in a chew toy? Redirect the chewing in a positive and controlled way. Puppies will always want to chew, it's their instinct.

Also consider trying some alternative chew treats, like stag antlers, pig ears etc. Dogs love 'em!


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

They do grow out of it, I would never have believed that a month ago but they do. Rio was constantly mouthing and nipping and he still does occasionally but nothing like before. He has lost all his baby teeth so I think that helps. We did lots of redirection, constantly repacing our hands and feet with one of his toys and we did the holding his mouth like Kendal suggested. Just be consistent, we made a yelp noise every time and told him off and it seems to be paying off.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

natbar said:


> we made a yelp noise every time and told him off and it seems to be paying off.


oh yeah forgot about that one, the yelping one does work. make it realy loud, you want to startle the puppy.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ditto to the above advice!
As far as the mad half hour is concerned - enjoy it, let him play and run off some energy before bedtime  Izzy gets lively about the time we sit down to eat, I give her something to chew on while we eat, then we play, then we have quiet cuddle time before bed


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi ive been going through the same as you since bringing Buddy home at 8 weeks so feel your pain!
If he's biting clothes while were walking we stop and turn our backs on him (he stops)
If he bites our skin we stop playing with him
When he gets really crazy ive started playing with him so re-directing him to his tug toy etc this seems to work and use up some engery then he's easier to carm down with a chew toy when he's worn himself out.

I must say even though we use all these techniques he still continues to bite ,im hopeing as others have said he will grow out of it.Weve noticed he does none of this when were out an about (much more interesting stuff going on out there)


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie is just losing the last of her puppy teeth and i am really hoping she will grow out of biting soon!!! we've tried all the of the techniques we found on the website, time out, growling, yelping, grabbing her mouth, frozen toys & ice cubes, swapping for toys etc nothing worked !! keeping our fingers crossed once she has lost all her puppy teeth she will give up


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mrsmac said:


> Maisie is just losing the last of her puppy teeth and i am really hoping she will grow out of biting soon!!! we've tried all the of the techniques we found on the website, time out, growling, yelping, grabbing her mouth, frozen toys & ice cubes, swapping for toys etc nothing worked !! keeping our fingers crossed once she has lost all her puppy teeth she will give up


Would be grateful to know if she does, Betty is 4 Months and like you nothing works to stop her biting and a few of the techniques ( yelping/growling) actually make her worse!!. Good luck - would be good to know if there is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, Pixel is still a bit like that but is alot better now (now 15 weeks) Up to and at 12 weeks was the worse time. There were many times when we got so fed up with it and frustrated. So don't worry it does get better. 

We found having lots of toys for her helps so we replace biting us or our clothes with toys. One of the best bits of advice I had was to buy her a cuddly toy. So she has 'mr chewy' a rabbit which is absolutely loves and does chew alot. 

We found yelping didn't work but saying 'uh' loudly does and we found she is scared of brushes so we showed her the brush and that stopped her. We also say no loudly and get up or put her down, stand up and cross our arms, look her in the eye and say 'no' firmly. She's starting to get it now but does still nip.

Overall we've found her to be a pretty intelligent dog and she picks things up very quickly.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi it does come to an end wispa is almost 2 now and i have forgotten all that side of her, it is frustrating but just keep at it. :argh: we still hold a chew while she chews away happily, that also help them not to be agressive with their food or toys if you hold things while they are busy chewing or eating :twothumbs:


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy's just over six month now and is loosing some of her baby teeth I've managed to rescue quite a few of them before she swallows them , and have kept them in a little box (yes sad I know). last couple of days she's eating a lot slower and seems to be taking her time chewing, and some times not finishing meals before the next one is due so I'm putting it down to her gums/teeth being sore.
I was thinking of maybe trying a bit of wet dog/puppy food to mix in to see if it's easier for her while she is getting her new teeth? what do you think?


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Athur is 11 weeks old an does the same - he really nipped my husbands nose the other day and is constantly mouthing fingers/toes/clothes etc which i can deal with and have a loud enough voice to startle but my 5 year old is being badgered constantly (esp in her slippers)!! 
We keep diverting him onto his chew toys and if he continues to pester we stand up and turn away from him, while saying no in a deep voice which has worked the last couple of days!! Im going to try the 'Ow' and holding his mouth as i used to do that when we had pups before but had forgotten that!! Good luck x


----------



## cuddles (Jul 25, 2011)

we got our pup same place as you but ours seems to have runny poo all the time any ideas what to do have changed her diet 3 weeks ago because off this now has james welbeloved.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there, 

I just joined the site and don't have a puppy (yet) but when we went to see a breeder a few weeks ago he suggested the following when the puppy bites. With your index finger gently pull the puppy's upper lip under it's front teeth so that when it bites down it actually bites itself. He said it was fool-proof - I obviously haven't tried it but if you're at your wits end, anything is worth a go! 

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Another thing... we've just ordered 'The Perfect Puppy' which is supposed to be brilliant. If you read the reviews on Amazon a lot mention how it helped with teething among other initial issues. 

Turi x


----------

